# Creative Sound Solutions SDX10 x 3 Giveaway!



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

*Creative Sound Solutions announces the SDX10 x 3 Giveaway!*

*CSS is giving 3 members a chance to win 1 of 3 SDX10 divers! *










*T/S Parameters* 
Fs 26 Hz
Qes 0.47
Qms 4
Qts 0.42
Vas 53 l
Re 3.5 ohms
Xmax 18.4mm
Sd 300 sq cm
Le 1.42 mH
BL 11.8 Tm
Mms 112 g
Pe 300 watts










*Qualifications:*


Qualification period is from _April 1, 2008 through June 30, 2008_.
Qualifying members must be registered by May 31, 2008 in order to qualify.
A random drawing will be held at the beginning of July 2008 from the qualified entries.
You must start a minimum of 5 new threads during the qualification period.*
You must have a minimum of 75 posts during the qualification period.* 
25 of your 75 posts must be posted in June 2008[/i]
_No post-padding allowed or you will be disqualified without notice!_
**Qualifying Forum Categories for Threads and Posts*

DIY Speakers and Subwoofers
Manufactured Speakers and Subwoofers
Home Theater | Audio and Video
Home Theater Installation and Systems
HD World | Computers | Games | Media

Make sure your equipment is listed in our Home Theater Equipment forum.
Tell us that you are qualified and would like to be entered into the giveaway using the Creative Sound Solutions SDX10 x 3 Giveaway Qualification Thread.
Winners must agree to post a user's review thread here at the Shack in one of the DIY Subwoofers forums within 180 days of receiving the sub.

Shipping outside of the U.S. or Canada will be the responsibility of the winner.

NOTE: Qualifying members must be registered by May 31, 2008 in order to qualify.

_Qualifications are subject to amendment with notice posted here._

Questions and comments may be posted in the official Creative Sound Solutions SDX10 x 3 Giveaway thread.

Best of luck... :T


----------

